# AK vs. AR vs. Mosin Nagant



## KenpoTex (Dec 21, 2006)

Sometimes thare is much to be said for 100 year-old technology!!!

[stolen from: http://7.62x54r.net/MosinID/MosinHumor.htm ] 
______________________ 
AK: It works though you have never cleaned it. Ever. 
AR: You have $9 per ounce special non-detergent synthetic Teflon infused oil for cleaning. 
Mosin: It was last cleaned in Berlin in 1945. 
_________________________ 
AK: You are able to hit the broad side of a barn only from inside the barn. 
AR: You are able to hit the broad side of a barn from 600 meters. 
Mosin: You can hit the farm from two counties over. 
___________________________ 
AK: Cheap mags are fun to buy. 
AR: Cheap mags melt. 
Mosin: What's a mag? 
____________________________ 
AK: Your safety can be heard from 300 meters away. 
AR: You can silently flip off the safety with your finger on the trigger. 
Mosin: What's a safety? 
_____________________________ 
AK: Your rifle comes with a cheap nylon sling. 
AR: Your rifle has a 9 point stealth tactical suspension system. 
Mosin: Your rifle has dog collars. 
____________________________ 
AK: Your bayonet makes a good wire cutter. 
AR: Your bayonet is actually a pretty good steak knife. 
Mosin: Your bayonet is longer than your leg. 
________________________ 
AK: You can put a .30" hole through 12" of oak, if you can hit it. 
AR: You can put one hole in a paper target at 100 meters with 30 rounds. Mosin: You can knock down everyone else's target with the shock wave of your bullet going downrange. 
________________________ 
AK: When out of ammo your rifle will nominally pass as a club. 
AR: When out of ammo, your rifle makes a great wiffle bat. 
Mosin: When out of ammo, your rifle makes a supreme war club, pike, boat oar, tent pole, or firewood. 
______________________________ 
AK: Recoil is manageable, even fun. 
AR: What's recoil? 
Mosin: Recoil is often used to relocate shoulders thrown out by the previous shot. 
____________________________ 
AK: Your sight adjustment goes to "10", and you've never bothered moving it. 
AR: Your sight adjustment is incremented in fractions of minute of angle. 
Mosin: Your sight adjustment goes to 2 miles and you've actually tried it. 
____________________________ 
AK: Your rifle can be used by any two bit nation's most illiterate conscripts to fight elite forces worldwide. 
AR: Your rifle is used by elite forces worldwide to fight two bit nations' most illiterate conscripts. 
Mosin: Your rifle has fought against itself and won every time. 
______________________________ 
AK: Your rifle won some revolutions. 
AR: Your rifle won the Cold War. 
Mosin: Your rifle won a pole vault event. 
____________________________ 
AK: You paid $350. 
AR: You paid $900. 
Mosin: You paid $59.95  (actually, I paid $45.00 for mine )
____________________________ 
AK: You buy cheap ammo by the case. 
AR: You lovingly reload precision crafted rounds one by one. 
Mosin: You dig your ammo out of a farmer's field in Ukraine and it works just fine. 
__________________________ 
AK: You can intimidate your foe with the bayonet mounted. 
AR: Your foes laugh when you mount your bayonet. 
Mosin: You can bayonet your foe on the other side of the river without leaving the comfort of your foxhole. 
_____________________________ 
AK: Service life, 50 years. 
AR: Service life, 40 years. 
Mosin: Service life, 100 years, and counting. 
_____________________________ 
AK: It's easier to buy a new rifle when you want to change cartridge sizes. 
AR: You can change cartridge sizes with the push of a couple of pins and a new upper. 
Mosin: You believe no real man would dare risk the ridicule of his friends by suggesting there is anything but 7.62x54r. 
____________________________ 
AK: You can repair your rifle with a big hammer and a swift kick. 
AR: You can repair your rifle by taking it to a certified gunsmith, it's under warranty! 
Mosin: If your rifle breaks, you buy a new one. 
__________________________ 
AK: You consider it a badge of honor when you get your handguards to burst into flames. 
AR: You consider it a badge of honor when you shoot a sub-MOA 5 shot group. 
Mosin: You consider it a badge of honor when you cycle 5 rounds without the aid of a 2x4. 
_______________________ 
AK: After a long day the range you relax by watching "Red Dawn". 
AR: After a long day at the range you relax by watching "Blackhawk Down". 
Mosin: After a long day at the range you relax by visiting the chiropractor, then watching "Enemy at the Gates". 
________________________ 
AK: After cleaning your rifle you have a strong urge for a stiff shot of Vodka. 
AR: After cleaning your rifle you have a strong urge for hotdogs and apple pie. 
Mosin: After cleaning your rifle you have a strong urge for shishkabob.  (which you cook by sticking your kabob components on the bayonet and then firing a few rounds to roast them in the incredible muzzle flash)
____________________________ 
AK: You can accessorize you rifle with a new muzzle brake or a nice stock set. 
AR: Your rifle's accessories are eight times more valuable than your rifle. 
Mosin: Your rifle's accessory is a small tin can with a funny lid, but it's buried under an apartment building somewhere in Budapest. 
__________________________ 
AK: Your rifle's finish is varnish and paint. 
AR: Your rifle's finish is Teflon and high tech polymers. 
Mosin: Your rifle's finish is low grade shellac, cosmoline and a paste made from Olga's ground up toenail clippings. 
____________________________ 
AK: Your wife tolerates your autographed framed picture of Mikhail Kalashnikov. 
AR: Your wife tolerates your autographed framed picture of Eugene Stoner. 
Mosin: Cameras had not even been invented to photograph the young Sergei Mosin. 
_____________________________ 
AK: Late at night you sometimes have to fight the urge to hold your rifle over your head and shout "Wolverines!" 
AR: Late at night you sometimes have to fight the urge to clear your house, slicing the pie from room to room. 
Mosin: Late at night, you sometimes have to fight the urge to dig a fighting trench in the the yard to sleep in.


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 21, 2006)

I have a Mosin Nagant M44 Carbine.  Fun rifle to shoot.  Exceptionally loud report, huge dragon breath, it definitely will cause the line to pause when it reports.

It is fun to shoot!, just the shoulder cannot take the pounding from the carbine.  

BTW, in the movie Enemy at the Gates, I believe they were using the Mosin Nagant, but not the carbine version.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 21, 2006)

I just came across that myself yesterday.  Great stuff!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 21, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> I have a Mosin Nagant M44 Carbine. Fun rifle to shoot. Exceptionally loud report, huge dragon breath, it definitely will cause the line to pause when it reports.
> 
> It is fun to shoot!, just the shoulder cannot take the pounding from the carbine.
> 
> BTW, in the movie Enemy at the Gates, I believe they were using the Mosin Nagant, but not the carbine version.


 
Nope, theirs was the M91/30 with  PU scope, which was accurate. Even the Camera point of view from the scope of each sniper was accurate , either the correct Mosin or Mauser scope. good stuff.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 22, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> I have a Mosin Nagant M44 Carbine. Fun rifle to shoot. Exceptionally loud report, huge dragon breath, it definitely will cause the line to pause when it reports.


Oh yeah! I like shooting mine just as it starts to get dark...I get a lot of comments from others at the range due to the 3 or 4-foot flame out the end of the barrel


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 22, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Nope, theirs was the M91/30 with  PU scope, which was accurate. Even the Camera point of view from the scope of each sniper was accurate , either the correct Mosin or Mauser scope. good stuff.



That is still a Mosin Nagant, which was my point.   I didn't mean it was the M44, which is the carbine, I just didn't know the model number for the one in the movie.


----------



## tellner (Dec 22, 2006)

The Mosin isn't just Roosian-proof. It's Roosian peasant who never handled anything more complicated than a hoe proof.


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 22, 2006)

kenpotex said:


> Oh yeah! I like shooting mine just as it starts to get dark...I get a lot of comments from others at the range due to the 3 or 4-foot flame out the end of the barrel



Yes, it looks like a flame thrower!


----------



## grydth (Jan 27, 2007)

Having used all three rifles, I believe you should receive a public service award for finding and posting this.

I found the AK more accurate at short to moderate range than the early version of the M-16, but that's just personal preference.

You can get a bad shooting Moisin; their sniper rifles were carefully selected in the early days. Those in fact were the longer rifles; generally the carbine version was for artillery soldiers or that rare tanker who survived taking a panzerfaust to his T-34 and who wanted to continue fighting. (My carbine is from the Tula Arsenal 1945 - how much history is in that?)


----------

